# هل من أدلّة على قيامة المسيح؟



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2010)

*قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الموت حقيقة دامغة لا شك ولا ريب فيها، ومن دون القيامة لا معنى للإيمان المسيحي بل يصبح باطلاً، حيث نقرأ في الانجيل المقدّس: وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ فَبَاطِلَةٌ كِرَازَتُنَا وَبَاطِلٌ أَيْضاً إِيمَانُكُمْ...(1كورنثوس15: 14)...وبقراءة متأنية في الانجيل المقدّس نتبيّن منه بالدليل والبرهان أن المسيح قام من الموت:



1- موت يسوع


إقرأ: مرقس 15: 22 - 39  
يقول إ. هـ. داي: «يؤكِّد القدِّيس مرقس على تعجُّب بيلاطس عند سماعه بموت المسيح سريعاً، ولم يسمح بإنزال الجسد عن الصّليب إلاّ بعد التّأكُّد من ذلك بسؤال قائد المئة. ولم تكُن مظاهر الموت غريبة على الجنود الرّومان، فكان موت الصّليب شيئاً مألوفاً بالنّسبة لهُم» (Day, ER, 46- 48).
طلب بيلاطس التّحقُّق من موت المسيح. ويعلِّق "جرين" على هذا قائلاً: «أتى أربعة من العسكر لفحص المصلوب قبل أن يُسمح ليوسف الرّامي صديقه بأن يأخذ الجسد ليدفنه». (Green, MA, 32).
ويقول "جرين" عن هؤلاء الأربعة المتخصِّصين في فحص موت المصلوب: «كان بمقدورهم تمييز الشّخص الميِّت- كما أنّ قائدهم كان قد سمع صرخة الموت بنفسه من المصلوب وأبلغ بيلاطس البنطي الوالي بذلك». مرقس 15: 39 - 44

 (Green, MA, 32- 33).
ويقول "چون ستوت": «اندهش بيلاطس حقّاً من موت يسوع سريعاً، ولكنّه تأكّد من ذلك بسؤال قائد المئة فسمح ليوسف بإنزال الجسد عن الصّليب». (Stott, BC, 49).


2- القبر الفارغ

يشير "ولبر م. سميث" إلى أنّ كلمة «قبر» قد وردت اثنتين وثلاثين مرّة في روايات الأناجيل الأربعة عن القيامة». (Smith, IFET, 38).
ويتساءل "ج أندرسون" المحامي والأستاذ المُتخصِّص في القوانين الشّرقيّة بجامعة لندن قائلاً:

«هل لاحظتَ كيف أنّ أدلّة تواجُد القبر فارغاً كُتِبَتْ جميعاً في الأناجيل؟ لقد كُتبَتْ لتُعطي المجتمع المسيحي كلّ الحقائق التي يريدون معرفتها. في المواعظ المُلقاة على كافّة غير المؤمنين، كما هو واضح في سفر أعمال الرّسل، يلاحَظ أنّ هناك تأكيد مستمرّ على حقيقة القيامة، إلاّ أنّه ليس هناك أدنى إشارة عن القبر الفارغ. لكن لماذا حدث هذا؟ بالنّسبة لي ليس هناك سوى ردّ واحد: ليس هناك مُبرِّر واحد لإثارة موضوع القبر الفارغ. فالجميع سواء الأصدقاء أو الأعداء يعلمون أنّه كان فارغاً، والأسئلة التي تستحقّ أن تُناقَش هي لماذا كان القبر فارغاً، وعلى ماذا يبرهن ذلك؟». (Anderson, CWH,4-9)
وفي كتابات أُخرى يقول "أندرسون":
القبر الفارغ يظهر أمامنا كصخرة قويّة، وكعنصر أساسي ومهمّ في موضوع القيامة. ولنفترض أنّ القبر لم يكُن فارغاً، كما يدَّعي البعض فإنّ هذا يُعتَبر قولاً سخيفاً. فالحقيقة التّاريخيّة تدُلُّنا على أنّ الرّسل منذ البدايات الأولى غيرّوا إيمان العديد من الأشخاص في أورشليم، بالرّغم من عداوة هؤلاء المعروفة، وذلك بنشر الأخبار المُفرِحة بأنّ يسوع قد قام من القبر - وفعلوا ذلك بأن ذهبوا في رحلة قصيرة إلى القبر. وكان في استطاعة أيِّ مُستَمعٍ لهُم أن يقوم بزيارة قصيرة أثناء فترة الغداء، أليس هذا كافياً ليتأكّدوا أنّ القبر فارغ أو أنّ جسده مازال باقياً في قبر يوسف الرّامي مُعرَّضاً للتّحلُّل؟ وهل يمكن لعدد كبير من الكهنة والفرّيسيّين المتعصّبين أن يتأثّروا بحقيقة قيامة يسوع من الأموات بينما في حقيقة الأمر لم تحدث أيّة قيامة. (Anderson, CWH,95,96)


 3- الأكفان

في السّرد التّالي، يوضِّح لنا القدّيس يوحنّا اللاهوتي معنى تواجُد الأكفان كدليل على قيامة يسوع:

 «فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ. وَكَانَ الاثْنَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ مَعًا. فَسَبَقَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ بُطْرُسَ وَجَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً، وَلكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ. ثُمَّ جَاءَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ يَتْبَعُهُ، وَدَخَلَ الْقَبْرَ وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً، وَالْمِنْدِيلَ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ لَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا مَعَ الأَكْفَانِ، بَلْ مَلْفُوفًا فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَحْدَهُ. فَحِينَئِذٍ دَخَلَ أَيْضًا التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَرَأَى فَآمَنَ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ» (يوحنا 20: 3- 9).
علَّقَ "أ. هـ. داي" على رواية يوحنّا قائلاً:
«إنّ ما رآه يوحنّا ولاحَظَه، فيه الدّليل القاطع والمُقنِع ليس كشاهدِ عَيانٍ بل لمُلاحظٍ دقيقٍ... فَرَكْض التّلميذان، وتتابُعَ وصولهما للقبر، وكيفيّة دخولهما وانحناء يوحنّا الذي أخذ ينظر من خلال الباب المنخفض ورؤيته للأكفان في مكانها، وكان بطرس أكثر منه شجاعة وسبقه في الدّخول- والكلمة اليونانيّة التي استُخدِمت في وصف بطرس تعني أنّه (نظر) الأكفان، وقد تحمِل  أيضاً في معناها أنّه فحص الأمر مَليَّاً وبكلّ دِقّة، ووَصْف أماكن تواجُد الملابس والمنديل، وهو وَصْف دقيق مُختار في ألفاظه، ثمّ دخول يوحنّا تالياً، والإيمان الذي اكتنفه عندما رأى الأكفان، هذه الأمور جميعاً تعني أنّه (نظر) وأنّ ذاكرته مازالت ترسُم له المنظر كما شاهده، وأنّ رؤيته للقبر الفارغ والملابس المهجورة كانت نقطة فارقة في إيمانه ثمّ في كلّ حياته بعد ذلك.(Day, ER, 16-17)


 4- الخَتم

يعلِّق "أ.ت. روبرتسون": «كان الخَتم يوضَع في حضور الجنود الرّومانيّين الذين خُصِّصوا لحراسة الشّعار الرّوماني الذي يمثِّل قوّة ونفوذ روما».
يقول "د. د. هدون": «لا يمكن فتح الباب بدون كسر الخَتم، وهذا يمثِّل جريمة شنعاء في حقّ مالك الخَتم». لقد انكسر الخَتم عندما تدحرَج الحجر، والشّخص أو الأشخاص الذين لا يتجرّأون على كسر الخَتم سوف يكونون مسئولين أمام الحاكم المحلّي ووكلائه. في الحقيقة كان كسر الخَتم الرّوماني في زمن قيامة المسيح أمراً يخشاه الجميع.


5- الحُرّاس الرّومانيّون

عندما نتطرّق لموضوع «الحارس الرّوماني»، يجب علينا أن نلجأ إلى قاموس الآثار اليونانيّة والرّومانيّة الذي ألَّفه الدّكتور "وليم سيمث" حيث يعطينا معلومات متعدِّدة، فالشّرذمة (تقسيم فرعي من الجيش الرّوماني) تتكوّن من 60 أو 120 جنديّاً «مُجهزّين تماماً... ومُلحَقين بفِرقة معيّنة وهي.. مجموعتان من الحرّاس.. تتكون كلّ مجموعة من أربعة رجال مُخصَّصين للحراسة، بعضهم يقف أمام الخيمة والبعض الآخر خلفها بين الخيول. ونلاحظ هنا أنّ مجموعة الحَرَس تتكوّن دائماً من أربعة أفراد.. يُعيَّن واحد منهم كحارس، أمّا الباقون فإنّهم يتمتّعون بنوع معيّن من الرّاحة، لكنّهم يجب أن يكونوا على أهبة الاستعداد عند صدور أوّل إشارة لوجود خطر وشيك».(Smith, William, DGRA,250-51)
ويخبرنا "توماس ثوربورن" أنّ الجنود القائمين بالحراسة كانوا في مأزق حقيقي بعد أن تزحزح الحجر من مكانه وانكسر الخَتم، إنّهم معرَّضون الآن للمحاكمة العسكريّة: «لا يمكن للجنود أن يدَّعوا بأنّهم كانوا نائمين، لأنّهم يعلمون أنّ عقوبة النّوم أثناء الحراسة عقابها الوحيد هو الموت، وهي عقاب تكرّر حدوثه».


 6- ظهورات المسيح في حياة الأفراد

1. لمريم المجدليّة: مرقس 16: 9، يوحنا 20: 14.
2. للنّساء العائدات من القبر: متى 29: 9 و10.
3. لبطرس في وقت متأخِّر من النّهار: لوقا 24: 34، 1كو 15: 5.
4. لتلميذَي عِمواس: لوقا 24: 13-33.
5. للتّلاميذ بدون توما: لوقا 24: 36-43، يوحنا 20: 19- 24.
6. للتّلاميذ ومعهم توما: يوحنا 20: 26- 29.
7. للسّبعة وهم بجوار بحيرة طبريّة: يوحنا 21: 1- 23.
8. لخمسمائة شخص بالإضافة إلى المؤمنين فوق جبل الجليل: 1كو 15: 6.
9. ليعقوب! 1كو 15: 7.
10. للأحد عشر رسولاً: متى 28: 16- 20، مرقس 16: 14- 20، لوقا 24: 33- 52، أعمال الرسل 1: 3- 12.
11. في الصّعود: أعمال الرسل 1: 3- 12.
12. لبولس: أعمال 9: 3- 6، 1كو 15: 8.
13. لاسطفانوس: أعمال 7: 55.
14. لبولس وهو في الهيكل: أعمال 22: 17- 21، 23: 11.
15. ليوحنّا وهو في بطمس: الرؤيا 1: 10- 19.

لقد تأسّست الكنيسة على موضوع القيامة، ودَحْضُ هذه القيامة كان كفيلاً بتدمير كلّ الحركة المسيحيّة. مع ذلك، وبدلاً من تقديم الدّليل المُضاد، خلال القرن الأوّل، ثمّ تهديد المسيحيّين واضطهادهم بالجلْد والضّرب والقتل بسبب إيمانهم هذا، كان من السّهل جدّاً عليهم أن يُخرِسوهم وذلك بإبراز جسد يسوع. لكن هذا لم يحدث أبداً.

وكما عبَّر عن ذلك "چون ستوت" أفضل تعبير عندما كتب: «كان صمت أعداء المسيح هو الدّليل البارع عن القيامة التي شهد بها التلاميذ».(Stott,BC,51)

والآن صديقي ما رأيك في كلّ هذه الأدلّة، هل لازلت لا تصدِّق حقيقة القيامة!!؟؟.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااائع 
أشكرك أستاذتى
الرب يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااائع
> أشكرك أستاذتى
> الرب يبارك خدمتكم
> *​



*اهلا اخي الحبيب 
شكرااااا لمشاركتك في الموضوع 
سلام المسيح يحميك †​*


----------

